
Livestream of Marianas Trench Exploring ROV Okeanos Explorer - eric_h
http://oceanexplorer.noaa.gov/okeanos/media/exstream/exstream.html
======
thecrumb
Going through what seems to be a random checklist :)

Then I imagine it takes quite a while for this to reach depth once it actually
hits the water.

------
eric_h
Looks like they're just about to get started on a dive. This is a fun
livestream to watch.

~~~
eric_h
Whoops, looks like they start at ~4:30 EDT, so check on it in a little bit!

